# when the other plow guy dont show up



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Their guy didn't show up so I covered it


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Good lord!!!! What do you charge for something like that??


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice, lifelong customer now.
Just let old guy get it next time that fills in.Thumbs Up


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Need to go back and clean up around the garage door a little bit more!!!


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Bossman 92;1876937 said:


> Good lord!!!! What do you charge for something like that??


Ya I wanna know too, I'd be in around a few Hundred since I'd be using the bobcat, but then again I've never tried to move that much snow so i don't know how long that would even take.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

50.00bucks for 5minutes of work


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

grandview;1876972 said:


> 50.00bucks for 5minutes of work


Bird would do it for $25
Wait...is that a double? Lol


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I'd do it for free just to be nice.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

JD Dave;1876998 said:


> I'd do it for free just to be nice.


You sound like a dumb ass....

Oh, wait.... you sound like me....

Yeah... you sound like a dumb ass....
:laughing:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

I want to see the video of this driveway clearing...


Better yet, I'd like to see Grandviews Ledger for receivables. That would be really cool....Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

grandview;1876934 said:


> Their guy didn't show up so I covered it


You out knocking on doors now?.......


----------



## lawns4life (Aug 19, 2011)

grandview;1876972 said:


> 50.00bucks for 5minutes of work


Did you really only charge $50 for that? Seems a little low for what it is. I'm not one for price gouging but I think $100 for a non customer sounds fair.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Where you gonna push the next 5 foot storm to in that driveway?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Room in the garage


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

gc3;1877090 said:


> Where you gonna push the next 5 foot storm to in that driveway?


Ebling and a wide out, no problem.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

payupGrandview's ad on CL


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

1olddogtwo;1877111 said:


> Room in the garage


Now that's funny. The look on that homeowners face if someone did that would be priceless.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

JTVLandscaping;1877142 said:


> payupGrandview's ad on CL


Really. That's funny right there


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Well....$10/ hr isn't so bad....it would take 30 hours to clear one driveway with the shovel..so $300 per drive...heck, that's good money!


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

lawns4life;1877085 said:


> Did you really only charge $50 for that? Seems a little low for what it is. I'm not one for price gouging but I think $100 for a non customer sounds fair.


Or $200...... It sounds like our feathered friend may have hacked into GV's PS account.


----------



## Pit Crew (Mar 19, 2014)

No way was that done in 5 minutes. .I could do that for 50 but not in 5 min. Non customer and not elderly I would ask100.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Buswell Forest;1877194 said:


> Well....$10/ hr isn't so bad....it would take 30 hours to clear one driveway with the shovel..so $300 per drive...heck, that's good money!


True. But what's the going rate for chiropractic visits these days


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Pit Crew;1877573 said:


> No way was that done in 5 minutes. .I could do that for 50 but not in 5 min. Non customer and not elderly I would ask100.


Really Clark,,,,,you think he's serious.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Its true .banged it out in 5 minutes Just need to know what your doing.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

gc3;1876980 said:


> Bird would do it for $25
> Wait...is that a double? Lol


hahaha no its a double double


----------



## Pit Crew (Mar 19, 2014)

Louis was wrong again,just my .02


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Where did you find the time to do an extra driveway. I'm sure I would have been looking the other way when they tried to flag you down. Doesn't look like there was a Timmies on that road.


----------



## tbi (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;1877603 said:


> Its true .banged it out in 5 minutes Just need to know what your doing.


Must be these guys don't know how to chip away with a vee plow.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

tbi;1878173 said:


> Must be these guys don't know how to chip away with a vee plow.


Ya, you would have chipped away at that with a V plow in five minutes. Give me a f'ing break, who do you think you're B.S.'ing?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

That house is pretty nice, eh ?

I bet that @ "$50 for 5 minutes of work" was missing a zero on the end of it...


I would have done it for free....... just to be "nice"..:laughing:


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice, I wake up and look at this to remember the random call I forgot about yesterday,the cash is out there.
What I am wondering is Grandview you didn't upsell them for the winter package?


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I'd do it for free if her husband wasn't home.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

JTVLandscaping;1878231 said:


> I'd do it for free if her husband wasn't home.


Well this thread just went south!!!! Hahaha LOL!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I was on my way to Timmy's ,just took the long way.

I did it because I do know the lady, but her sister did the snowblowing until this year when she got cancer so they hired someone to plow.

When plowing a mess like this,guys tend to blast into the driveway and try and backdrag it. Trick is to push the heavy stuff from the road it get it out of the way and not mixed it with lite stuff. After that,its easy pushing in and out. 

ps,they are 2 old sisters living there,must be around Cets age


----------



## mike ward (Nov 29, 2008)

What plow did you use on that?


----------



## mike ward (Nov 29, 2008)

What about the sidewalk to the front door? lol!!!!!!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

mike ward;1878829 said:


> What plow did you use on that?


Boss v plow.


mike ward;1878831 said:


> What about the sidewalk to the front door? lol!!!!!!!


Funny


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

JTVLandscaping;1877142 said:


> payupGrandview's ad on CL


haha. yeah we did residential driveways still up until last year,, only a few by that point and were easily $100 to plow, shovel walkway/front steps for 6-8" of snow... even if that took 5 minutes, id still tell them $150.


----------



## tbi (Sep 30, 2007)

Harleyjeff;1878203 said:


> Ya, you would have chipped away at that with a V plow in five minutes. Give me a f'ing break, who do you think you're B.S.'ing?


Well bub we aren't all suburban rookies And flat landers here. Someone has to plow the cell towers and windmills here and I'm sorry you're so bitter and clueless.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice work GV


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Shoveling to that front door is going to be hell


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Flawless440;1879151 said:


> Shoveling to that front door is going to be hell


That front door can wait till spring, the only people use my front door are bible thumpers and unwanted relatives.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

LapeerLandscape;1879423 said:


> That front door can wait till spring, the only people use my front door are bible thumpers and unwanted relatives.


:laughing::laughing::laughing: Now their is man with a plan!


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

Pit Crew;1877573 said:


> No way was that done in 5 minutes. .I could do that for 50 but not in 5 min. Non customer and not elderly I would ask100.


I believe he did it that fast ; I could. Maybe it was a little over 5 minutes but definitely under 6.

Here's one that is a little bigger looks like same amount of snow (maybe more) done in under 10. I was almost done and the customer came out to thank me:


----------



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

He was on way to Tim's because ran into him there. All driveways in west seneca were worse than that. But in Lancaster we plowed all driveways like that although it took me 8-10 minutes.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

DFLS;1879869 said:


> I believe he did it that fast ; I could. Maybe it was a little over 5 minutes but definitely under 6.
> 
> Here's one that is a little bigger looks like same amount of snow (maybe more) done in under 10. I was almost done and the customer came out to thank me:


That's a lot of snow! Really though, pushing forward and downhill is as easy as it gets. Also if you were to get all the snow you left in front of the garage door, you would have added a few more min depending on how well you get it. Imagine if you couldn't push forward...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

With the door open it was easy, pushed it forward a little and a quick backdrag.


----------

